# Back yard Breeder



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

Since I am a relatively new member to this Forum, I have seen this term mentioned in this section as well as the Breeder section. Could someone please let me know what this term means?

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't know if there is a dictionary definition, but to me a BRB is someone who just breeds dogs and has no real concern for genetics, health issues, of anything that goes along with bettering the breed or their line. They will even take pet store puppies, strays, whatever they decide to breed and just make puppies. If one is ill they think nothing about just getting rid of it. It is mostly about money. How much money could I make if I breed my little dog and produced 4 pups? Very sad. Just my opinion.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not sure, but I think it means. Anyone who breeds a male & female maltese dog without showing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I am not sure, but I think it means. Anyone who breeds a male & female maltese dog without showing.[/B]


I wouldn't go that far. But, a BYB doesn't care about genetics, doesn't care about bettering the breed, breeds indiscriminately and without regard to the health and well being of the mom. They breed to 'experience the miracle of birth', to give puppies to their friends and family, and most importantly, to make a buck. That's it in a nutshell, but more seasoned members can give you a more thorough definition. You can also do a search on this forum's archives to read and learn more.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Whatever the actual definition, it's derogatory. The implication is that the genetic health and well-being of a dog bred by BYB is in question. Animal Brokers get dogs from BYB and ship them to pet shops. I know I have one.


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not sure there is an easy cut and dry definition of a BYB. I don't think they all in general don't care about the health of the pup, but that some are uneducated about what it takes to breed a healthy puppy and what all goes into keeping the breed standard and temperment. They often just don't have an understanding of what it entails to correctly go about breeding good qualilty healthy pups, establishing their pedigree, and how to care for the new borns (often letting them leave their mother well before they are 12 weeks old). I really think a lot of them don't even understand that there is a difference between being a registered Malt (let alone the different organizations, some of which are a joke) and pedigree. Some may have an inkling of what all is involved but do not care to educate themselves and are out for a quick buck. Others like Linda said want to "experience the miracle of birth" and others want a free puppy or have puppies to give to friends and family.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Every breed of dog recognized by the AKC, UKC or CKC has a written standard, a blueprint of what the 
dog should look and act like. These standards were written so that all would know what a quality example of 
the breed is and strive to produce dogs that meet or exceed the standard in health, temperament and 
appearance. To be sure that you are breeding dogs that meet these standards, your dogs must be judged by 
people who have a lifetime of experience among the breed. Do you know the standard of your purebred dog? 
Does your dog meet this standard according to an AKC judge? If not, your dog is pet quality. Your dog is to 
be loved, cherished, trained, cared for, spoiled and bragged about but it is NEVER to be bred. No matter how 
cute or sweet the dog may be, if it is not up to the standard, you have no business breeding it. 

If you have a purebred dog, this does not give you the right to breed it. Most purebred dogs are not 
breeding quality. If you breed your pet quality dog, you are a backyard breeder. Whether you breed the dog 
in your backyard, garage, living room or an expensive hotel room, the term is still backyard breeder. If your pet 
quality dog has papers (AKC, UKC, CKC), that's nice but it doesn't change anything. You still don't have the 
right to breed it. 

If your pet quality dog cost you $500 be glad you had the money to afford it. You still don't have the right to 
breed it. 

Do you think that you can make your $500 back if you breed your pet quality dog or if your pet is a color or 
a size that isn't the breed standard but you just know everyone will want to buy a pup if you breed her? Shame 
on you! Now you are a backyard breeder with the purpose of peddling pups for bucks. 

If the price for a tail dock or an ear crop may seem high to you, what are you going to do when your 
beloved pet needs an emergency C section? Will you even be there to know if she is in trouble? Would you 
even be able to recognize the signs before it was too late? 

And if you still want to breed your pet quality dog but need to ask who is supposed to cut off the tails and 
ears, ask yourself "What in the heck am I thinking?" 

Do you think genetic testing is something they used in the OJ trial but has nothing to do with your breeding 
career? You are a backyard breeder. 

Backyard breeders sell pup's that aren't up to the standard of the breed. They do this for many reasons. 
None are good enough. 

http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/discuss/viewtopic.php?t=3938


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

a back yard breeder (BYB) is someone who just puts dogs together with out knowing what they are doing. 
yes, money is usually a large factor...but sometimes there is no ill intent.

most times the result of a BYB is a a dog that is doesn't meet the standard- sometimes i don't think they even know what the breed standard is!! lol yes, sometimes there can be gorgeous dogs but frequently there are health issues to worry about.

my massimo is from a BYB. he's adorable, yes.. he's smart, yes. he's pretty much in standard (except for his piggy tail LOL). *BUT he's epileptic*. the breeder didn't know what she was doing. she bought two pet store pups (not related) and bred them. the initial results were adorable malt puppies. however, as they got older, health issues started popping up. massimo wasn't diagnosed with epilepsy until he was a year old. one of his sisters has luxaiting patellas and one of his brothers has another type of neurological disorder. the breeder did NOT know where her dogs came from. in fact, they came from a puppymill. she didn't know that. she didn't know the types of dogs sold in petstores came from hideous conditions. she was told that they get their puppies from a local breeder who cares very much for their dogs. the truth? they came from a puppymill for a nominal fee. she didn't know what sort of health issues were in the lines....and didn't even give it one thought. because she didn't know better. BUT- does that mean she didn't love her dogs?? NO. she did. she cared for them very much. she just thought "hey, i love my malts. they are cute, let's have puppies! oh, and the money that could bring would be an added bonus!!" when i told her massimo was diagnosed with epilepsy, she was truly concerned. but did she have the money to pay for his vet care?? NO. did she even offer? NO. she told me she would replace him with another pup. PPFFFT! right. like that was even an option. later on she said i could keep massimo and she would GIVE me another pup for my heartache. WHAT?! i'd think she'd stop breeding if she knew that her dogs contributed to massimo's illness. but her dog was ALREADY pregnant! gosh. well, i declined the pup, like i wanted to take the chance that i'd get another dog with health issues. after that second litter she did fix her dogs, but not before a lot of damage and heartache was caused. too little too late, i guess. we both learned our lessons the hard way.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Backyard breeders typically do care about their dogs, but just don't make the effort to become educated on the breed OR put in the time and money to breed responsibly. 

Can I just say how much cheaper it would be to be a backyard breeder? Especially if charged 'show breeder' prices?? Talk about making a profit!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Backyard breeders typically do care about their dogs, but just don't make the effort to become educated on the breed OR put in the time and money to breed responsibly.
> 
> Can I just say how much cheaper it would be to be a backyard breeder? Especially if charged 'show breeder' prices?? Talk about making a profit!![/B]


I definitely agree with what everyone has said!!!! I think that a lot of people need up with pups from backyard breeders because there prices are usually much less than that of quality show breeders and even not such great quality show breeders, JMHO.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Billy came from a BYB. Yep, a local BYB, in Yorba Linda, California. 

He was, one of MANY, different breeds, within the program. They were literally kept in cages, in the back yard. Much like a small scale puppy mill. They were let out of their cages, to roam around the yard, from time to time. 

My Jops came from a BYB. Kept in the house. Very clean, with honest, yet stupid breeders.

My Sammie and Frankie, both came from a BYB. Sammie passed before she was 2-years-old. The broad, who they came from, is a greedy, selfish Beeaatch.

We do have different levels of stupid, greed, and down right asses, however, stupid is just that. It's stupid.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499348
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree 


carrie, did massimo's breeder stop breeding?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> carrie, did massimo's breeder stop breeding?[/B]


yes. she did. after the second litter. the dog was already pregnant when mass was diagnosed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to thank all of you who have already taken time out to reply to my question regarding BYB's and the pitfalls of purchasing a puppy from one. We purchased our Angel over 14 1/2 years ago and were not at all educated in that respect with all of the facts. However, she was a wonderful dog and did live to be within her breed's life expectancy, at least that is what I found out through all of my research. We all loved her dearly.

Thank you again for all of your care and concern. I will certainly keep you informed as to how our search is coming along for our next Maltese.

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone gave you the answers you were looking for. It's so sad, actually. I didn't know about BYBers when I got my sweet angel Corky. He had a liver shunt and had to be put to sleep at 2 1/2 yrs of age-after contacting the breeder and her having no heart (didn't even send a sympathy card-nothing) I knew I couldn't change anything. She's still breeding-I've seen the ads-and she lets the pups go at 8 weeks old. :smmadder: These poor babies have so many different types of health problems and the loving families end up with heartbreak from losing them too young. :bysmilie:


----------

